# Ford jubilee



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can anyone show me or tell me how to test lift cover after rebuilding it. Where do I put the air nozzle show me pics or parts. 
Thanks a lot. 
Allen


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I sent you diagrams of the lift cover and lift cylinder in response to your previous post.

On top of your lift cover, you should have a blanking plate mounted - item #35 on the diagram. I think there is a high pressure access plug/port on the blanking plate (Item #22??). You are going to have to mount the lift cover to have pressure integrity for pressure testing. You should be able to test with air through this port. If not, there is always the port on the pump. Or you can start the engine and see how the system works. 

Do you know how to prime the pump? 

Do you have a 3000 psi pressure gauge?


----------



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes! On priming the pump. 
Found out how to test but I wanted to make sure of the port. Found it on ntractor.com
Thank a bunch.I'll reply when finished. 

Allen


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

If your problems persist, after getting it all back together, here is a manual/video that might be helpful:

http://www.steinertractor.com/VID18D-hydraulic-repair-ford-tractor-video-dvd


The video should be very useful in illustrating lift cover repair on your Jubilee.


----------



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Big T for your help. 
I got the DVD and put the lift cover back together and put it on the tractor.
And it works it's a little slow but I feel the more I use it the better. 
Thanks alot.

Allen


----------

